# FB experts...



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Any way to tell how fb credits were spent if i can get into the account? Pretty sure she is just being wasteful on those dumb games but verify.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I've never actually known anyone who wastes err I mean spends money on Facebook credits.

Can you make a nominal purchase like under $5 to check it out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm talking to the master here..but doesn't it just show up in the Payments and Account Balance area of FB?

I don't really use FB, if you are my friend you know how to get in touch. And I don't care what some random person made for dinner.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Any way to tell how fb credits were spent if i can get into the account? Pretty sure she is just being wasteful on those dumb games but verify.


You can view your recent Facebook Payments transactions and associated receipts for specific items you have purchased on the Payments tab of the Account Settings menu:

1. Click at the top right of any Facebook page and select Settings (the gear icon, then Settings)
2. Click Payments in the left-hand column
3. Click View to the far right of Purchase History

FYI...not that you asked, but is helpful to know, you can also search ALL FB history, from this same Settings page:
1. Click the gear icon in upper right corner
2. Click Activity Log
3. On left side are all of the areas of history you can search - including who has been searched for...just click the "Search" with the magnifying glass, and you can see ever person they've ever searched for - by date/year...Helpful to see who they're looking for.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

LOL I post stuff I do with the kids on FB. Thats pretty much it. Games. meh. Got bored with them fast. Got off cityville when it started to become a FT job.


----------

